# Nähte in photoshop



## error101 (15. Februar 2005)

hi bin hier neu im forum und hab gleich eine frage wie kann man realistische nähte erstellen so das ein bild aussieht als währe es zusammengenäht, wenn ihr nicht wisst was ich meine schaut mal auf eure jeans ^^  

danke für die antwort mfg error101


----------



## holzoepfael (15. Februar 2005)

Also ob du es glaubst oder nciht, aberi hc habe als erstes auf meine Jeans geguckt. Aber bin immer noch nicht schlau daraus geworden. Meinst du mti der Naht jetzt nur den Faden, der die beiden Teile verbindet, oder auch noch diesen Falz?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (15. Februar 2005)

Hi!
Wie wäre es wenn du dann einfach die Naht von ner Jeans nimmst   

Musst du dann halt noch farblich anpassen und allgemein gucken, dass es gut aussieht.
Ich denke das wäre die einfachste Lösung

kuhlmaehn


----------

